# Blue dot next to ratings



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I just went from nothing next to my 4.68 to a blue dot next to my 4.69 rating on my profile page.

I am guessing that I just went above average again. 

10 more fives and I can be mean to somebody with impunity

I still can't navigate well, and constantly panic when I can't read the street signs in the dark, and I am clueless as to get around downtown streets, even though the street names are from 1st to 50th and A to Z on a grid. 

But the differences has been the "where the hell are you text". 

"Sacto Burbs here, I am on my way to pick you up, pls confirm your address/location or *Land mark? 

It gives a warm fuzzy that seems to last through the stupidest maneuvers on my part.


----------

